# Hi from New Zealand



## Daznz (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi loving the forum I run 5 hives at the moment it's our spring here now so I'm hoping to split to 15 - 20 hives for our honey flow.

Daza


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Daza!


----------



## busybeeapiaries (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello to you as well. We are getting ready for winter here. Would love to see some pictures of your bees over there.


----------



## deejaycee (Apr 30, 2008)

hi Daza.

Welcome all the way from Hawke's Bay 

What region are you in? 

Splitting this late and that much you're going to be looking at trading honey for bees. Are you starting them with mated queens or cells?


----------



## Daznz (Oct 18, 2014)

deejaycee said:


> hi Daza.
> 
> Welcome all the way from Hawke's Bay
> 
> ...


e

Hi ya in Tauranga Deejay bees have been a bit slow to start here I will really have to see how many splits I can make without setting my strong hives
back a little hard with only 5 it doesn't give you much to play with I will do some with mated queens and some cells I'm sure I wont miss the honey flow


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome Daza!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to bee source.


----------



## dansar (Jul 25, 2013)

Daznz said:


> Hi loving the forum I run 5 hives at the moment it's our spring here now so I'm hoping to split to 15 - 20 hives for our honey flow.
> 
> Daza


Hello, yes it's me.


----------



## Daznz (Oct 18, 2014)

hahahaha ya spoon are you following me hahha


dansar said:


> Hello, yes it's me.


----------

